# A collaboration of short stories. Legal input?



## Colin Martin (Dec 4, 2010)

I suggested that people send me their short stories (350 - 600 words) on the Reporter Connection and received 20 - 30 stories. Can anyone recommend how to word a letter that gives me permission to reprint while not monetarily compensating them on book sales? And can I send it in an email? I have heard that email documents can hold a legal binding contract. Thanks!


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not sure where to start with this.. my main concern is the legallity/ethics behind this. If I sent a short story to someone, I just may be upset (angry) if they suggested that they wanted my work, and not grant me anything in return. Even websites that display short stories will offer as little as $50 to people who get displayed online. To reprint work in a book you intend to sell... I'm not sure the wording of any contract (that others would be willing to sign) will help you retain the rights you seek.

As far as I know, email contracts aren't 'binding'. You need signatures and witnesses for something to stand up in court. There are differences with online acceptance of terms, such as when you click a box saying that you've read and agree to the conditions of a website. But you may have trouble keeping 'ownership' of a piece of work based on an email agreement, especially if you make a heap of money from it.

From what little details you've provided, it simply seems like you've been given something from other people, decided that it's good enough to sell, and thought you could convince others to let you make money off of their efforts... granted, this is a judgement on my part, and I may be wrong. But this view is directing my comments here..

I don't like your chances, mostly of people agreeing to let you make money out of their efforts.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Dec 5, 2010)

First of all, it's called an anthology, not a collaboration. Maybe you should do a bit of research before you jump into the publishing industry, if you don't understand it. Yes, e-mail contracts are binding (I signed and sent one to an anthology publisher yesterday), but you must remember the document itself must be properly written, which means getting legal help.

Writers (beginners who are not yet published) will sometimes allow no-pay publication of their stories on an on-line venue, but I certainly wouldn't recommend anyone give their work to a print book. If nothing else, it is customary to send each contributor a free copy of the book and a promise of royalties. If the book doesn't sell more than a stipulated number of copies, no royalties are due.

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## WriterJohnB (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, I just noticed you're from Va. Beach, Colin. I'm from Chesapeake and am active in the local writing community. Go to my site and e-mail me if you'd like to know more.

JohnB


----------



## KrisMunro (Dec 5, 2010)

WriterJohnB said:


> Yes, e-mail contracts are binding (I signed and sent one to an anthology publisher yesterday), but you must remember the document itself must be properly written, which means getting legal help.


I thought I'd clarify something here for the OP. Contracts sent via email are binding. But a contract written purely in email (without a signature) is only as binding as a verbal agreement. It can stand up in court, but doesn't have the weight of a signed document.


----------

